# hangsúly az utolsó szótagon



## francisgranada

Nem tudom mennyire tartózik a kérdésem ide, de megpróbálom... Az utóbbi időben a TV-ben hallok ilyeneket mint pl. "nem jösz hozzám?" - hangsúllyal az utolsó szótagon. Nem élek Magyarországon, ezért is a kérdés:

Tényleg van ilyen trend?  Vagy ez inkább valamiféle "vagánykodás" vagy jassznyelvi jelenség (zsargon/szleng)? 

(vagy ne adj'Isten csak én hallom így  ...)


----------



## Ateesh6800

Azt hiszem, hogy szubsztandard köznyelvi-beszéltnyelvi jelenségről van szó, és semmiképpen nem a szóhangsúly vándorol el a szó végére, hanem inkább az egész mondat kap az utolsó szótagon egy plusz intonációs ívet (nem is annyira hangsúly ez).

"Most MÉR' kell ezt velem csinálnoOod?"

Figyeld meg, szerintem többnyire a kérdőmondatok végén fordul csak elő.

Nyafogós, affektálós nyelvi divatjelenség, szerintem el fog tűnni.


----------



## francisgranada

Ateesh6800 said:


> Azt hiszem, hogy szubsztandard köznyelvi-beszéltnyelvi jelenségről van szó, és semmiképpen nem a szóhangsúly vándorol el a szó végére, hanem inkább az egész mondat kap az utolsó szótagon egy plusz intonációs ívet (nem is annyira hangsúly ez).
> 
> "Most MÉR' kell ezt velem csinálnoOod?"
> 
> Figyeld meg, szerintem többnyire a kérdőmondatok végén fordul csak elő.
> 
> Nyafogós, affektálós nyelvi divatjelenség, szerintem el fog tűnni.



Köszi, ez így logikus. Sőt, ha belegondolok tényleg nem a szó végén, hanem inkább a mondat végén hallom azt a "kvázi hangsúlyt", illetve a "plusz intonációs ívet" (nagyon találó kifejezés amúgy.)


----------



## Ateesh6800

Örülök, hogy összehoztuk. 

Egyébként rettentően irritál ez az intonáció...


----------



## Akitlosz

francisgranada said:


> Nem tudom mennyire tartózik a kérdésem ide, de megpróbálom... Az utóbbi időben a TV-ben hallok ilyeneket mint pl. "nem jösz hozzám?" - hangsúllyal az utolsó szótagon. Nem élek Magyarországon, ezért is a kérdés:
> 
> Tényleg van ilyen trend?  Vagy ez inkább valamiféle "vagánykodás" vagy jassznyelvi jelenség (zsargon/szleng)?
> 
> (vagy ne adj'Isten csak én hallom így  ...)



Ez nem egyszerűen a kérdő mondat normális hangemelkedése miatt van?

A kérdő mondat végén felvisszük a hangot.

A hangsúly ettől még mindig az első szótagon marad.

De lehet pongyolaság is.

Pár éve rendeztek pár profi boxmeccset Magyarországon és a körítést az amerikaiaktól koppintották, amihez hozzátartozott hogy a konferáló a magyar nyelvtől teljesen idegen hangsúlyozásban adta elő a mondandóját; mindig a végén vitte fel a hangsúlyt, pedig nem kérdőmondatokat mondott.

Mivel ezeket a sporteseményeket ugye közvetítette a televízió és sokan nézték, így lehetett hatása a közbeszédre.


----------



## Zsanna

Én még csak kóstolgatom az itthoni ilyen jellegű jelenségeket (és nekem sem esnek jól), de egyelőre semmi rációt nem találok mögötte, se magyarázatot rá.
Minden reggel szembesülök a rádió (egy kereskedelmi) hírbemondójának "produkciójával". 
Olyan borzasztó hangsúlyozással olvassa a híreket, mintha kínoznák olvasás közben (igaz, kínokat csak mi élünk át igazán a hallatán). 
A jellemző az, hogy úgy kezdi el a mondatot, hogy abszolúte lehetetlen tudni, hogy és mikor akarja befejezni. Közben pedig rettentően affektál az egészhez és rettentően igyekszik olyan benyomást kelteni, mintha hülyegyerekeknek akarna valamit elmagyarázni - persze valószínűleg nem tudatosan. 
_Remélhetőleg _nem lesz ez sem országos trend.


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> ... Olyan borzasztó hangsúlyozással olvassa a híreket, mintha kínoznák olvasás közben (igaz, kínokat csak mi élünk át igazán a hallatán). A jellemző az, hogy úgy kezdi el a mondatot, hogy abszolúte lehetetlen tudni, hogy és mikor akarja befejezni ...


 
Ez érthető: ő sem tudja  ... (valószínüleg akkor látja először a szöveget)

(nem megnyugtatás képpen, de ilyeneket tapasztalok az olasz tévében is, volt is róla szó az olasz fórumon)


----------



## Norfren

Engem is nagyon irritál a mondat végén felkapott hangsóly. Egy másik jelenség nem egy hivatásos rádióbemondónál, hogy nem veszi figyelembe a mondat végén levő pontot. Két hír tökéletesen egybefolyik, mintha egy mondat volna.


----------



## Freca

Ami a médiában folyik a magyar nyelvvel, az katasztrofális.
Az okok két fő csoportja:
a) döbbenetes butaság
b) a valódi műveltség hiányának sznob csingilingikkel leplezése


----------



## Ateesh6800

Plusz:

c) a nyelv természetes változása, ha tetszik, ha nem.  Nekem se minden tetszik. 

A 20. század elejéről fennmaradt vontatott hangfelvételeken az orrhangú, vontatott intonációt ma kevesen gondolnák "szépnek". Megváltozott a nyelv.

Minden generáció azt gondolja, hogy az őt követő generáció már műveletlenebb, sőt, butább. Ha ez igaz lenne, akkor a honfoglaló magyaroknak, akik még nem mostak kezet pisilés után, sokkal műveltebbnek és okosabbnak kellett volna lenniük, mint nekünk. Biztos okosabbak és műveltebbek voltak nálunk? Nyilván nem.

A másik tényező az, hogy a rendszerváltással, a globalizációval a magyar társadalom korábbi elitizmusát felváltotta egyfajta demokratizálódás, azaz a tévébemondóknak nem kell beszédképzés, mert a tévéműsor akkor adható el, ha a tévénéző olyanokat lát a tévében, akik nála nem okosabbak, és ugyanazt a nyelvet beszélik (ugyanúgy), mint ők. Ezen lehet siránkozni, de ettől még tény, hogy így van.

Másik példa: amióta net van, sokat romlott a helyesírás, mert a net létrehozta a maga kényelmi helyesírását (spanyolul "que" helyett "ke", magyarul "vagyok" helyet "vok"). (Jelzem, ez a középkori kódexekben is így volt, ligatúrákat és rövidítéseket használtak a gyakran előforduló szavaknál.) Másfelől Grecsó Krisztián most nyilatkozta egy interjúban, hogy fegyelmezettebben ír, mint tíz éve, mert a blogoszféra _elitjét_ alkotó körök azonnal kipécézik az "elnagyolt mondatokat" és azok évekig keringenek a neten mint Grecsó tehetségének bicsaklásai. Azaz nem kizárólag a hanyatlás jelei láthatóak (hanyatlás az, hogy a bonyolult latin főnévragozáshoz képest a spanyolnak lényegében nincs főnévragozása?).


----------



## Freca

Egyetértek.
Kivéve az alulról második bekezdést.
De az már nem nyelvészet, hanem politika, annak is a vastagja.


----------



## Ateesh6800

A nyelv és a politika szétválaszthatatlanok...


----------



## Freca

Bizony ám!!
Többszörösen!


Sok egyéb mellett a Vágó István kontra Fábry Sándor nyelvészeti vita jut eszembe.
Mondom: sok egyéb mellett.


----------



## Norfren

A magyarban (és általában a finnugor nyelvekben) a hangsúly a szavak elején és többnyire a mondat elején van. A kérdő mondat végén csakugyan felvisszük a hangsúlyt, különben honnán tudnánk, hogy a "voltál moziban" ténymegállapító kijelentőmondat vagy kérdőmondat? De ha van kérdőszó, például "voltál-e moziban" akkor felesleges felkapni a mondat végét.


----------

